# Lap Gastric Bypass and Lap Hiatal Hernia Repair



## kbolton1 (May 17, 2012)

Does anyone bill both Gastric Bypass (43644) and Hiatal Hernia Repair (43281) together?  If so, do you use a -52 on the hernia repair?   

Thank you,
Kathleen Bolton, CPC


----------



## lindacoder (May 18, 2012)

Most payers deny as content however if significant additional time was spent you can always put a 22 modifier and ask for more money - just need to make sure documentation supports this. Also, 43281 is for a paraesophageal hernia, not a hiatal hernia.  According to my docs there is a BIG difference between the two with a paraesophageal hernia being more difficult to repair. Hope this helps.


----------



## kbolton1 (May 18, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

